# How far do you travel to go to trial



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

We've had a few local shows (within 2 hours) of where I live and I only have one more before a big 3 month break of no shows unless I want to travel over 3 hours away from home. I was wondering how far other people travel to go to trials. If I want to trial more, I will have to start going at least 3 hours away from home.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not really interested at in in traveling outside my state to trial. If I had a WL dog that had drive out the ears, I would reconsider. But even though Pimg travels well- the couple times we have traveled out of state for shows or seminars, she has under performed (or not performed). Luckily, 2013 has a CPE show in Indy every single month. So I won't be doing much traveling at all next year. Trialing AND sleeping in my own bed? Doesn't get much better than that!

That said, if I didn't have a choice but to travel 3 hours, I guess I would. Or maybe, just maybe, I'd start looking into hosting trials myself-- especially since I have a yard full of equipment.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't travel to trial, I'm lucky and generally have a trial about once a month and thats enough for me. Are there multiple venues near you? You may be able to trial more if you compete in a few different venues like AKC, USDAA etc. I personally don't have the resources or desire to drive 3+ hours to compete, but I am sure others do.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Most trials in my area are around 2 hours away for me, and I feel lucky that there is one almost every weekend except Dec-March and July-Aug.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Most trials I go to are within an hour or two. But I've driven as far as North Carolina (8 hours)-that was for a particularly awesome trial. Usually if it's not a local trial, I drive anywhere from 2-5 hours (I go to northern GA and South FL).


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Most trials are 4+ hours away from me  i'm in the armpit of saskatchewan lol.. although I have 3 kinda local trials 1.5 hrs away ...travel is my middle name


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My club holds trials twice a year, and there are a few other clubs nearby (within 30min-1hr) that also host trials yearly. If I need to trial anywhere else, I would be ok with driving 4-5hrs. I've done it a handful of times in the past without any issues.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't do agility, but for flyball tournaments the closest venue is an hour and a half round trip. The furthest one I've gone to was a good 3-1/2 to 4 hours each way. For that one I drove up Friday night, stayed over Saturday and Sunday night, and drove home Monday. Tournaments can last 10-12 hours each day, and I'm usually exhausted by the end of the weekend, so I'd rather take an extra day and be safe. Another tournament was 2-1/2 hours each way, and I spent Friday and Saturday night. We finished at 6:00 or 6:30 Sunday night, and I did drive home that night.

The last tournament I went to I could only go on Saturday since I had plans on Sunday. Originally I wasn't going to go at all since it was 1-1/2 hours each way, but I decided to go for it since Halo was so close to getting another title. It was pretty brutal - I was out the door at 5:20 AM and got home after 8:00 that night. I can do that one day, but I wouldn't do that two days in a row, I would have spent Saturday night at a motel, and probably Friday night too.

There are tournaments about once a month, sometimes a little more often depending on how far you want to drive. My region covers the whole state of California.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Just realized we are talking about agility..my post was related to Schutzhund. Sorry!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

in 2.5 weeks: 2.5 miles down the road (it is our trial....  ).

We have ranged from 4-6 hours away, to the Nationals this year that were 65 miles away (close) and the SE regionals that were 11 hours away.

Then the FCI and WUSV..... 5000 miles...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't go to trials (yet), but show in conformation. 

The farthest I've traveled to show, so far, is about 6 hours. It's fun, but expensive. Hotels, gas, ugh. It's not bad if you can get someone to go with you and share expenses. That's what we do.


----------

